# Looking for club or lease near Greene Co.



## lbdhntr (Feb 20, 2017)

I am 50s experienced hunter looking for TM club or property to lease. Current lease on the market so have to move on.
Interested in Greene, Hancock, Oglethorpe, Oconee, Wilkes or Taliferro. Have tractor and equip for working plots.
OK with higher fees/less members. Will consider Bow only.
Tag board/no private spots. I get hunter etiquette.
For right area can probably get 3-4 members  for new lease, if anyone looking to lease property. PM me.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 20, 2017)

you may want to post in the "LEASE WANTED" section....

here:  http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=13


----------



## hicktownboy (Mar 3, 2017)

PM sent


----------

